# Please critique



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like your assessment, please.

Thank you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Who is that?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Isn't that Kira?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'd like your assessment, please.
> 
> Thank you.


 
My guess is a WL? Certainly foreign, not US lines?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

at first glance roached back


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

That's a showline, codmaster.

Nice rear proportions, but topline is incorrect. Wither appears flat to me, neck short. Lovely secondary sex characteristcs, good color, nice coat. Bone is excellent. The shoulder actually looks decent, upper arm should be longer. Front reach will be restricted by the placement/length of neck and formation of topline.

Croup is of moderate length, but quite steep. Good tailset. Lovely feet, excellent color


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Xeph you should explain it is German Showline, not American showline, very different looking, pretty puppy, I am sure you love her/him lots


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That's a showline, codmaster.
> 
> Nice rear proportions, but topline is incorrect. Wither appears flat to me, neck short. Lovely secondary sex characteristcs, good color, nice coat. Bone is excellent. The shoulder actually looks decent, upper arm should be longer. Front reach will be restricted by the placement/length of neck and formation of topline.
> 
> Croup is of moderate length, but quite steep. Good tailset. Lovely feet, excellent color


Thank you.
This was for a non member personal friend.
I didn't want to say who she was, I didn't want any biased opinions.

The pup actually made VP1 in Germany a couple days ago.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Thank you.
> This was for a non member personal friend.
> I didn't want to say who she was, I didn't want any biased opinions.
> 
> The pup actually made VP1 in Germany a couple days ago.


I didn't want to insult anyone's dog, but that is one of the worst roach backs I have ever seen...take that for what it is, I'm not a conformation expert. But what is it with the Germans' predilection for roach backs??

She is pretty other than that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no end in sight for the roach back then. Can't see her wither or point of scapula , upper arm, humerous short , and this is what gives the reach.

pretty important points for moving. Dog will probably lift on front end . Back like that has no flex . Watch a dog that does a jump when they land , slow motion to frame by frame like the Muybridge photo studies . This back would not help absorb any impact , hard to stretch out to jump ditches . Range of motion pretty well limited to running around a ring. Not even good for uneven ground.

backs need to be returned to a normal state as per the standard.

Carmen


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Emoore said:


> Isn't that Kira?


Nope, and I didn't think it was, that's why I asked. I thought we weren't supposed to ask for critiques of dogs that didn't belong to us.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackGSD said:


> Nope, and I didn't think it was, that's why I asked. I thought we weren't supposed to ask for critiques of dogs that didn't belong to us.


Yeah, that's what I was wondering as well. . .


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, that's in the rules for this forum. No posting dogs that don't belong to us.

My critique wouldn't have changed, regardless


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Didn't know this.
I do know the owner, if that matters.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I know the owners of multiple GSDs, still would never ask for a critique of their dogs. If the owner WANT'S their pup/dog critiqued by members of the board, they can join and do it themselves.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

That dog looks deformed. I look at that picture and feel sorry for it. That degree of roach is sickening, and whoever bonked their head and decided it looked good and made it the 'law' must be blind. 

Not to be harsh, but that picture took me aback.


But to stay positive...nice pigment. Good bone.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> That dog looks deformed. I look at that picture and feel sorry for it. That degree of roach is sickening, and whoever bonked their head and decided it looked good and made it the 'law' must be blind.
> 
> Not to be harsh, but that picture took me aback.
> 
> ...


Wow, that wasn't harsh at all...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since this pup does not belong to the OP I am locking the thread. 

ADMIN


----------

